# Looking for fishing spots around Hampton Roads



## fishmilk (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys, hope all is well. I'm just getting back into serious fishing and wondering if anyone knew some good spots to try out around Yorktown, Newport News, or Hampton area. I don't have a boat so keep that in mind. Mainly looking for a good striper spot but i'm open to anything.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Click "Hot Spots" up in the navigation. That'll get you started.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok It has been a while since I have posted here. There are two public piers, one in Yorktown and another at Gloucester Point (the better of the two), Also you have the creeks along the Parkway to work with. There are other shore spots around York County and such (parks). If you have access to the Military bases there are other options.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Holy crap dude, how've you been! I haven't seen you in years!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

fishmilk...try the Green Mile pier (King Lincoln Park pier) in Newport News for specks and blues.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

sand flea said:


> Holy crap dude, how've you been! I haven't seen you in years!


Doing OK most just fish for Rockfish do to time constraints.


----------



## Captquin (Sep 19, 2015)

I caught a few small stripers in the York River off the Gloucester pier. Soft plastics. 

Other than these fish, I've been unimpressed with the York. No trout or reds. See some people catching croaker from time to time but that's it. 

Maybe someone can clue us in to other spots on the river that are more productive.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Captquin said:


> I caught a few small stripers in the York River off the Gloucester pier. Soft plastics.
> 
> Other than these fish, I've been unimpressed with the York. No trout or reds. See some people catching croaker from time to time but that's it.
> 
> Maybe someone can clue us in to other spots on the river that are more productive.


Try up and down the parkway. Specs have been small so far but plentiful around Hampton, must have caught around 200 by now but only 2 reached 14" caught over 20 striper but only one legal to keep. Soft plastics, and live minnows. Kicked up a couple of flounder last week too everything is small.


----------



## Captquin (Sep 19, 2015)

Benji said:


> Try up and down the parkway. Specs have been small so far but plentiful around Hampton, must have caught around 200 by now but only 2 reached 14" caught over 20 striper but only one legal to keep. Soft plastics, and live minnows. Kicked up a couple of flounder last week too everything is small.


This is 2nd or third time I've heard mention of that. I'm still learning the area. What exactly does that mean? Get on the parkway, drive until you find a bridge, and pull over and fish? I'm perfectly fine with that, but want to make sure I understand it correctly. I think I see some spots on the map....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You nailed it, collage creek bridge is a good one, fast and deep water, but I'd fish them all if I had too. I've also parked at the visitor center and walked to the park next to the ferry at night, don't fish on the ferry pier though.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Other than the places already mentioned and the coast guard & Cheatham Annex piers (if you have access), I don't think there is lot of opportunity from land to catch puppy drum and specs in the York. The best action there is from a kayak or boat on the flats and grass beds at the mouth of the river. Also, this has not been a good year for specs & puppy drum, especially mid bay. It will probably be a couple more years before we see them in sizes and numbers as we did in 2013 & 2014 and that's provided we have a milder winter this year at least. The striper fishing should only get better as the water Temps drop. The 1st two creeks up the parkway from the Naval Weapons Station, Felgates & Indian Fields Creek are good places to start.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Digger said:


> Doing OK most just fish for Rockfish do to time constraints.


We have to catch up one of these days. I'll be around Thanksgiving/Christmas. Maybe we can wet a line.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Benji said:


> You nailed it, collage creek bridge is a good one, fast and deep water, but I'd fish them all if I had too. I've also parked at the visitor center and walked to the park next to the ferry at night, don't fish on the ferry pier though.


Can you fish the college creek bridge at night? I thought I remember a ranger telling me that I could not fish any of the parkway at night.


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

Seems like you can fish on the York river section of the parkway at night and not the James section. Yes, the rangers will tell you to leave after dark. Or you can turn those bluish LED lights on your hat off, move fast, and take your chances.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

OrangeCap said:


> Can you fish the college creek bridge at night? I thought I remember a ranger telling me that I could not fish any of the parkway at night.


Not the parkway. I'm talking about the campground next to the ferry at Jamestown. I've parked at the visitor center and walked there before late night but haven't done it last year or this one yet things could have changed. Do not fish from the ferry dock.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

sand flea said:


> We have to catch up one of these days. I'll be around Thanksgiving/Christmas. Maybe we can wet a line.


I will be off work between Christmas and New Years. That would be a good time.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

OrangeCap said:


> Can you fish the college creek bridge at night? I thought I remember a ranger telling me that I could not fish any of the parkway at night.


I have not hit there this year but in years past it has been no problem. There are several others that you can not fish at night, well the signs say so.


----------

